# Returning with heavy heart - GME



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

It has been a while since I have been around.

My beautiful, perfect, sweet little Winston is now almost two and today received a diagnosis of GME.

The vet said that the prognosis was "grim."

He was healthy and happy up until a few days ago.

I am devastated and would love any insight you might have.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I had missed you on this forum and I am so devastated to see you return with this news. I am so sorry, my heart is hurting for you and Winston.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for the sad diagnosis. Enjoy every moment you can with Winston.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't have any sight for you. I just wanted to say that I am very sorry to hear about this diagnosis. Keeping you and Winston in my thoughts. 

Julie, Jersey and Oz


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh Val, I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you, give Winston, and Riley smooches from me. Enjoy every moment you have......


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so very sorry. Enjoy every moment. We are here for you.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear this.... Enjoy your time with Winston.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The only case I ever knew about was a good friend's dog, who lived 3 years after DX. Good luck with your sweet boy. Sending prayers


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I didn't know what GME was so I had to look it up. How very sad. Do they know how he got it? Gosh I wouldn't know where to begin on what to do next. How is he being effected right now?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this devastating news. I was not familiar with GME and did a Google search. This article explains it for those of you who are also unfamiliar with this: Granulomatous Meningoencephalitis (GME) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

My heart hurts for you.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you guys for the support, it means a lot that you are welcoming me back with open arms even though I've been gone for a while.

The vet said that next step I is to treat with immune suppressants. Before we do that she is running a bunch of tests to make sure there is no infection lying dormant that might rear up once his immune system is suppressed. We should have the results of that by Friday or Monday and then we can move forward with treatment.

I feel so bad for my little guy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I had to look it up as well. I'm so sorry Val. I wish you and Winston a lot of good times still ahead. Keep us updated.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Sending you healing sparklies


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

So sorry. You will be in my prayers. Treasure every day
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Sending prayers. So sorry your going through this.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this devastating news. Please take care.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Valerie, I know how much of your heart is invested in your Winston. I can hardly find words to tell you enough how sad I am and how sorry I am for this diagnosis. Please know I am praying for you all and for Winston.
Kristy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Valerie - contact Ann (Max's Mom). I think she went through something very scary with her Gabby a couple years ago. I believe it was meningitis, but she may have advice for you. 

All my best -


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for your support.

I am just so confused and devastated. Just two weeks ago we were off on a camping trip and he was running through the woods with Riley and sleeping by the fire in between our sleeping bags. He was healthy and happy until just days ago, I don't understand how this is possible.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> Thank you so much for your support.
> 
> I am just so confused and devastated. Just two weeks ago we were off on a camping trip and he was running through the woods with Riley and sleeping by the fire in between our sleeping bags. He was healthy and happy until just days ago, I don't understand how this is possible.


There are times in life where we are dealt a bad hand. It's not fair at all, but in the end, you'll come out a stronger person after all this. Enjoy the time you have with Winston and don't try to find answers of how he may have ended up with GME, it'll only eat away at you. Cherish every moment moreso than you already have from here on out.


----------



## Hsjwmom (May 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm so sorry. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for this devastating news. I remember watching videos of Winston as a little puppy....hugs to you all.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightyMama3 (Apr 17, 2014)

I am so sorry....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so sorry! Poor Winston! I had to look it up to refresh my memory on it. I am glad you shared your story because now I am wondering if my coworkers dog has it. She has been displaying some odd neurological things...and our doctor is stumped. So I sent the info to my coworker. (Hope I dont freak her out). Just know that we all are here for you. Hope the meds help him and you have him for a while longer.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hi Val. Have missed you on here. I remember clearly when you got Winston. So very, very sorry to hear you're going through this - my heart goes out to you. Hoping for a good round of treatment for him. 

Kat


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

It's wise to try and prepare for the worst as best you can, but don't abandon hope. I've had my fair share of miracles in my life so far and I'm praying that it's time for you to have one as well. Miracles don't always look like we expect them to, and sometimes you don't recognize them until a bit after the fact, but they happen more than you might think. You're in our thoughts, we are all pulling for you guys. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so very, very sorry to hear your sad news  I also remember you getting Winston as a baby. Sending you and your beautiful boy a big hug.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

So very sorry to hear about Winston. It does seem not very long ago that we were hearing about him as a new puppy. Try to enjoy each moment as the dogs do. None of us knows what the future holds.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and Winston. I am sending healing thoughts that Winston will get through this and you 2 will have years together.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry about the news of Winston. I am glad you knew you could come back here. Have thought about any holistic options in addition to you vet's treatment?


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

I too did not know what it was. I'm so sorry to hear that and can only imagine how upsetting it must be. Cyber hugs your way.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Val, I am so very sorry to hear this news about Winston. 

My thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

.....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh no, I am so very sorry for the diagnosis, he is just a baby 

I am so sorry and keeping Winston in my thoughts.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you both. He's just so young. Hoping he will respond well to treatment.

I'm so glad you came back. This is the best place when you are going through hard times with your dog. Sending positive thoughts to you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry! It's just so unfair!


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Valerie,
I am so sorry. What devastating news....You, Winston and Riley are in my prayers. Virtual hugs coming your way--please let us know how he is doing.

Chris


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh Valerie what heartbreaking news. I'm so sorry to hear this, your Winston is still just a pup. My thoughts and best wishes are with the two of you. I know this goes without saying but cherish each and every moment. 

Pete & Woody


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

That is just so unfair. Never heard of it until I read the link Anne gave.

Stay strong Valerie, I will say a prayer for you guys.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your pup.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry for the news about your pup. It is just so unfair. Prayers for both of you.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you all SO much, you have no idea what it means to me to be able to come home and read all this.

Right now Winston is doing alright - he is at home with me and on a bunch of medications for the time being before we start treatment. He seems quite happy and cuddly but very tired and low-energy. He is still tilting his head and doing some spinning, but doesn't seem quite so disoriented or distressed.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that Winston is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. Winston is way too young to be sick. My thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Winston's diagnosis. Keep your head held high, and cherish every minute with your little man.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Winston Val!  Enjoy your sweet boy to the fullest!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Val, I'm so sorry. He's so young--it seems like yesterday that you brought him home. I have no experience or wisdom to offer. In fact I had to look up what GME is. 

Enjoy every minute with Winston. I hope he is the rare case that lives a long time after diagnosis. You have my greatest sympathies....


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. he is so young. i wish i had words of wisdom or advice. spend lots of time with him. xo


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, I was just checking in, wanted you to know I was thinking about you all.
Kristy


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Me, too. Just checking in. Hope the treatment can begin ASAP and that it helps him live a whole lot longer.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh Val, I am so very sorry to read this about Winston. I think of you often but rarely get online these days. 
Winston is just about Bentley's age, I just can't even imagine what you're feeling right now. Sending hugs and prayers ♥


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi and to let you know that I am thinking of you and Winston.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I also just stopped by to check in and see how you all are. Thinking of you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about Winston. I am also thinking about you.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good thoughts and prayers for you and Winston.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Val, I have missed seeing you here, but am so incredibly sorry to see you return under such sad circumstances. 
You got Winston shortly after I got Rocket. 
I can understand how you must be feeling right now, having lost our last dog at 2 years old very suddenly. My husband tore himself apart trying to figure out what we had done to have caused him to get Leukemia. 
Please, please don't do that to yourself! Try to enjoy all the time you have with Winston and know that you have given him, and will continue to give him, the best life any dog could want!
Big hugs and prayers for you, Winston and Riley!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Val,
I was thinking about you and Winston and wondering how you all were doing. I know it can't be easy but I hope you will update us when you are able.
Kristy


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

very sorry to her this


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thinking about you...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry for this diagnosis.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and Winston too. ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm just now seeing this. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Just seeing this now also. I'm so sorry you are going through this Winston. I'll be thinking of you both


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Val*



vcm5 said:


> Thank you all SO much, you have no idea what it means to me to be able to come home and read all this.
> 
> Right now Winston is doing alright - he is at home with me and on a bunch of medications for the time being before we start treatment. He seems quite happy and cuddly but very tired and low-energy. He is still tilting his head and doing some spinning, but doesn't seem quite so disoriented or distressed.


So sorry to hear what Winston and you are going through. Glad you are back here.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey Val, just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you all….


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of you, hope sweet Winston is doing well.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

At first i was so excited to see a post written by you, however once i read the title and post i was so sad. I am deeply sorry you are going through this.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Enjoy every moment. Xxoo


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I saw the thread was active again - was also hoping for an update. Hope everything is okay. I know you'll check back in when you have time. Thinking of you.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you and Winston, hope to hear from you soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

So sorry for all the worries.It's tough.We're all keeping fingers crossed for positive update!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I've just seen this, Im so very sorry for all the worries you have. Sending everything positive your way x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Valerie,
I think of you often and have wondered how you all are doing. Please update us when you are able.


----------



## betsy mc (Dec 16, 2011)

vcm5 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It has been a while since I have been around.
> 
> ...


So sorry......poor Winston....


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I'm friends with Valerie on Instagram and saw some photos of Winston playing ball lately - so hopefully he's doing well.


----------



## betsy mc (Dec 16, 2011)

How is Winston?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is there any hope in a second opinion from Cornell University or someone who uses the Cornell protocol? I am so sad and sorry to read this about Winston- such a rare poorly understood cluster of syndromes.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I have wondered how you all are doing as well. Thinking of you.


----------

